# Dec. 16th Nor'easter - MA / NH



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are some shots of some of the places where i plow. Didn't have time for very many action shots. Another kid came to move the piles on several of the commercial acounts with his Bobcat on Saturday.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Sunday Morning*

My truck and another guy snow blowing at a condo complex.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*We got over a 12" of snow here...*

An easy residential driveway...


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Parking lot*

Sunday night...


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Another plaza*

.................


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Yaz*

This is for you


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Another storm is shaping up for tonight and tomorrowpayup

Anywhere from 1 - 5 inches.

Every storm so for we've received the maximum amount forcasted or more.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

sweet dude !!!!! truck looks great with the new lights foil . BTW did you get the new mini -bar yet ?


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Damn, good for you TLC...an inch if we are lucky out here...got a few roofs to clean off though, rain is coming Sunday...:angry:


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

mike psd;461700 said:


> sweet dude !!!!! truck looks great with the new lights foil . BTW did you get the new mini -bar yet ?


Nope havent gotten it yet


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics! Are you noticing any difference with the intensifire's vs the old lights?


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

J&R Landscaping;462694 said:


> Nice pics! Are you noticing any difference with the intensifire's vs the old lights?


They are quite a bit nicer but i think i still need to adjust the aiming a little because i was driving down a road with no street lights or anything the other night during the storm and couldn't see very far ahead so i think i have them aimed too close to the road.


----------

